

Ask HN: release now, or wait? - captaincrunch

I have made my service useable, but there are a couple more things thAt my competitors offer... My question is: should I release now with a blog stating up comin features, or should I wait a few more weeks and release a complete service?<p>I know it would help to be more specific, but I don't really wAnt to let he cat out of the bag just yet.
======
bgnm2000
Release now, get some friends to start using it. Get feedback as you work on
new features. Iterate, iterate, iterate. People don't mind using an incomplete
service as long as they know its being built upon - it also helps build
evangelists. Especially if you limit the initial number of users and create a
type of scarcity.

------
bdickason
Ask yourself a simple question: Can my customers effectively use my software
without those features?

If yes: Launch immediately. Do _NOT_ make a blog post saying 'upcoming
features.' Just release them when they're ready. That way noone's expectations
will be set and you will impress them.

If no: Add only the features that MUST be present for people to say 'ok, I
will pay for this.' Then go from there :)

There is no 'cat' to be let out of the bag yet. Your first few weeks after a
PERFECT launch will lead to what.. 10 people coming to your site? Maybe 100 if
you promote it well?

------
schlichtm
\- Only release products that increase the value to the user. \- I would
release now to get user feedback + instead of doing a blog post telling them
what you are going to build - give them options and ask what they want. This
will allow you to prioritize and focus on their key needs.

------
disposable
Depends on the nature of the service, but contrary to a popular HN opinion it
typically makes more sense to release something well polished yet late, than
something crippled and half-baked yet early.

If your primary goal is to gather a feedback, do a private, by-invite beta.

------
imp
I agree you should launch sooner rather than later. Also, not to be rude, but
if you do start a blog, you may want to have someone proofread your posts. A
lot of typos like you have here won't instill confidence in your users.

~~~
captaincrunch
haha, sorry about the typo's- I was on my iPhone stuck in traffic... :O

------
ashleyw
Stop worrying about a perfect launch — your success isn't measured on the
splash you make. Launch now, gain feedback, and then build out the rest of the
product.

